# Vizio vx32l hdtv won't power on after thunderstorm



## kilacali (Apr 19, 2010)

we had a thunderstorm and lost power for a split second. I did not have the tv hooked up to a surge protector. the tv will not power back on now. the Vizio light comes on and flashes white, then yellow but the screen stays black. Is there a way to fix it or is it toast?


----------



## Drew1369 (Jan 19, 2007)

Sounds like it blew a fuse if your lucky, however if it is still under warranty that would be your best bet...


----------

